# Where are the better places to snorkel?



## spoon (Nov 5, 2012)

My wife and I along with another couple just returned from a timeshare week near Humacao on the east side of Puerto Rico.  This was our first time snorkeling and we got hooked so much so that we are already planning our next trip to the Caribbean for the fall of 2013. We snorkeled first at Culebra Island and then Icacos Island via boat trips.  The coral and fish variety was spectacular.  I did an RCI search and there is a resort on Dutch St. Maarten available next fall.  In the resort's review, some people talked about free snorkeling on a nearby beach.  Also, upon doing some web surfing, you can take snorkeling boat cruise to nearby islands.  Has anyone done any snorkeling in the St. Maarten area?  If yes, what's the quality?  And how does it compare to Puerto Rico's (assuming you may have snorkeled there)?  Are there any other places you would recommend for snorkeling in the Caribbean?

Many thanks in advance for those who respond to my post.


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 6, 2012)

I consider snorkeling and diving in St. Maarten to be sub-par.  I found there to be a fairly strong surge and current with the water a bit murky so visibility wasn't the best.

I'd look to the British Virgin Islands or Grand Cayman for that kind of activity.


----------



## legalfee (Nov 6, 2012)

St John is very good also.


----------



## wptamo (Nov 6, 2012)

Hiya, We stayed at Little bay in St Martin this past summer. I was very impressed with the clarity of the water and yes we snorkeled right off the beach! In fact at the corner below the fort, there is a site that brings folks from cruise ships in to snorkel. So I guess it depends on where on the island.... but we saw all kinds of cool fish, by brother in law even saw an octopus... 

that being said I am 'new again' to snorkeling, so being able to see 20 feet down clearly and seeing all the fish you'd see in a tropical aquarium is awesome for me! 

The beach and water at Little bay is a selling point for me, I can't wait to go back!

my 2 cents...

enjoy!!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 6, 2012)

legalfee said:


> St John is very good also.




  Agree, USVI & BVI !


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Nov 7, 2012)

St. Maarten has some decent snorkel areas. We have snorkeled at Creole Rock, Little Bay, Baie Rouge and Pinel Island on the island as well as neighboring Anguilla and Prickly Pear. Conditions and visibility can vary greatly. Very little coral but a decent amount of fish. There is so much to do on St, Maarten!


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Snorkeling in the Caribbean*

For snorkeling from shore, my favorite is Leinster Bay (Waterlemon Key) in St John. Several other St John bays, such as Trunk and Little Lameshur, aren't bad either. My second choice is the northwestern side of Curacao. For more elementary snorkeling, I also enjoy Xel-Ha and Yal-Ku in Mexico (Yucatan).

For snorkeling from a boat, I'm partial to Belize...Hol Chan and Shark Ray Alley.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 7, 2012)

St John - and many travel magazines and blogs agree.  Very difficult to find a better place to snorkel that has easy shore access (BVI included)


----------



## Denise (Nov 9, 2012)

St. John and Anguilla for "walk in" snorkeling.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 9, 2012)

St John, BVI's, St Thomas


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 9, 2012)

SpikeMauler said:


> St John, BVI's, St Thomas



I agree; our friends from Canada used frozen green peas to attract fish and it work.


----------



## Janann (Nov 17, 2012)

*Aruba and Ambergris Caye, Belize*

Aruba is great for walk-out snorkeling, and there are also a number of three-stop day cruises for open water snorkeling.

As someone mentioned, Hol Chan and Shark Ray Alley in Ambergris Caye, Belize are fantastic.  The boat trip is short, and the reef off of Ambergris Caye is the second largest in the world.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 17, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> I agree; our friends from Canada used frozen green peas to attract fish and it work.



Feeding the fish is not recommended. It encourages the big aggressive fish, and interferes with the area's natural balance. Several places have banned feeding the fish.


----------



## Judy (Nov 18, 2012)

*Bonaire*

Bonaire is known for diving, but it's great for snorkeling too.  You can snorkel right off the docks at Buddy Dive or Divi Flamingo, or you can rent a truck and drive to shore snorkeling sites all along the lee side of the island.  If you'd rather be guided, you can join a boat snorkeling trip.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2012)

Bonaire and St. John......both from the shore. No excursion required.


----------



## davhu1 (Nov 18, 2012)

I find snorkeling in Hawaii much better than the Caribbeans.


----------



## bobby (Nov 18, 2012)

We snorkeled right off the shore in Cozumel, Mexico.


----------



## suzannesimon (Nov 19, 2012)

Janann said:


> Aruba is great for walk-out snorkeling, and there are also a number of three-stop day cruises for open water snorkeling.
> 
> As someone mentioned, Hol Chan and Shark Ray Alley in Ambergris Caye, Belize are fantastic.  The boat trip is short, and the reef off of Ambergris Caye is the second largest in the world.



My first snorkling experience was on the barrier reef off Ambergris Caye in 2002.  It was so fabulous that it has ruined anything I've done since then.  After snorkling in Aruba, St Thomas, St John and Hawaii, I'm going to try for an exchange into Ambergris.


----------



## smileyface (Nov 19, 2012)

*great snorkelling*

We have snorkelled almost every year at different spots around the island of Grand Cayman. You can walk in and enjoy the fish with little effort. The waters are crystal clear. The best snorkelling is on the Great Barrier Reef off the coast of Queensland Australia. We were there in Feb.2012 and now I know I will never see anything so colourful again! Make the trip...it's really worth it. We exchanged into a resort in Cairns,through II and the resort didn't even charge a daily tax. It was incredible.


----------

